
Google, Yahoo, And Bing Collaborate On Structured Data - taylorbuley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/02/google-yahoo-and-bing-collaborate-on-structured-data-to-make-search-listings-richer/
======
larrik
What the heck is Yahoo doing there? They don't even DO search anymore!

~~~
hendler
Yahoo does do data, and has many services (including Flickr) that would
benefit from industry collaboration.

